
Show HN: ICanHazData – Data URI Swiss Army Knife - chadscira
https://icanhazdata.com
======
orf
I get why you might want to make this, but isn't it just a one-liner?

> echo "data:$(file -b --mime-type somefile);base64,$(base64 somefile)"

~~~
chadscira
Yeah, but its a pain in the butt to iterate when doing that, especially when
you just want to dump off clipboard, or drag & drop.

Also wanted an excuse to play with a few browser features :P.

~~~
orf
Ahh I see, I can imagine that being a pain (especially with the clipboard).
Nice app!

~~~
pvsnp
How about this in OSX? echo "data:$(file -b --mime-type
filename);base64,$(base64 filename)" | pbcopy

or for linux, your favorite variant of pbcopy using xsel or xcopy?

Not to say this isn't a great tool.

------
chadscira
This was made to make playing with Data URI's much easier.

I find myself often needing a quick way to generate a Data URI when playing
with files on jsfiddle, or codepen (due to CORS). So I thought it would be
nice to have a website that locally stores those files.

This was thrown together in a couple of hours (using react/mobx), and inspired
by [0] "The XSS Game By Google post". It turned out that quite a few people
didn't know that you could use URI's for things that were not images.

If you have any suggestions feel free to voice them :)

\- [0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13021869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13021869)

